# BLD example help?



## rubiksarlen (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, could u do a bld example with this scramble?

R U2 D2 R2 L2 U' R D B L F B2 D B2 F U B' F D F' R F R B2 L2


I just need help with the memo. I use taps for the corners so it would be better if u posted the position of the corners to memorize (URB, FDR, BDR etc.). And as for corners, just post something like UB, DF, BL and so on. thnx for ur help!


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 10, 2011)

Edges: UR > UL > DR > DB > FD > FU > LB > BR > FL > UB > LU > DL > FR > DL

Corners: ULF > BLD > FDR > UBR > FLU > BRU > URF > FDL > BRD > FRU

Btw to those who don't know, he's using Old Pochmann so ULB buffer for corners and UR buffer for edges.


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 12, 2011)

wtf!!!!


----------



## riffz (Apr 13, 2011)

rubiksarlen said:


> wtf!!!!


 
We can't help you unless you are specific about what is causing you difficulty.


----------



## Julian (Apr 13, 2011)

riffz said:


> We can't help you unless you are specific about what is causing you difficulty.


Maybe he was saying wtf at the large number of targets?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 13, 2011)

nah wtf was nothing to do with that. amostay2004 knows why. 

anyway, i just dont know when i'd be done solving the corners


----------



## rubiksarlen (Apr 13, 2011)

i just want to know how would i know when i'm done solving the corners. and also when to break into a new cycle. i know u have to do that when i see the buffer but after that i dunno


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 13, 2011)

During the solve you don’t actually *need* to know when you break into a new cycle.

If you find your buffer solved during memoing you just memo the location where you are going to store your buffer.
Then your memo will just be a long string of targets, no need to think “enter new cycle” or whatever.
Just blindly follow the target list.

If you have problems on when to switch from edges to corners (or vice versa)
You can include a marker in your memo, a specific word or object to inform you of the switch.
I think Chris Hardwick “passes a door” when switching from cubie-type in the larger cubes

However I feel such a marker is not needed for single 3x3x3 BLD as there is not that much to memorize.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> If you have problems on when to switch from edges to corners (or vice versa)
> You can include a marker in your memo, a specific word or object to inform you of the switch.
> I think Chris Hardwick “passes a door” when switching from cubie-type in the larger cubes
> 
> However I feel such a marker is not needed for single 3x3x3 BLD as there is not that much to memorize.


 
Yes, that's true that I do use a door. I use a HUGE metal bomb shelter blast door. If you've seen Terminator 3: Rise of the Machine you'll know what kind of door I picture, basically.


----------

